# What's Your Middle Name?   Your High School Knick Name?



## studioalamode (May 19, 2009)

I'll start...

Kathryn

Muddoobber, or Mudd for short.  (Last name was "Dobbs")


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

Middle name Narelle
Nick name is Chich. (My pop used to call me that when I was little and it's sort of stuck)


----------



## topcat (May 20, 2009)

Middle name Catherine.

High school nickname was Titch (my friends) and Schnoz (not my friends :wink: )....apparently I have a big nose...?

And of course my family nickname was Topcat!

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (May 20, 2009)

Tanya I don't think you have a big nose. 
In high school I think it's pretty tough. I remember there was this one girl that was teased for being fat (not by me), but looking back on old photos she wasn't the slightest bit fat at all.
Kids are very cruel sometimes, and they don't think of the impact what they say might have on someone. 
I have tried to teach my kids to not get involved in any garbage like that, whether or not they listen to me is another thing, they are sort of like sheep as teenagers, they follow everyone else!


----------



## starduster (May 20, 2009)

*Who dat?*

Good call Chissy , I agree. T.C.'s snoz is beautiful.

You didn't tell us your middle name Chrissy.
My middle name is Patricia,

As for a nickname apart from the odd times I was called Mary Fairy I can't really recall having a nickname much at all. 
Gosh, I was neglected???LOL


----------



## Deda (May 20, 2009)

Lynne, just like DH, 2 of are kids are Lynn or Lynne, also.

My nickname is/was Deda or if I was being a pain in the ass, LaDeda.
I couldn't say Deborah, it came out Deda.


----------



## heyjude (May 20, 2009)

Nickname - Jude

Changed my middle name from Anne to my maiden name after I got married. I guess I wanted to keep a little part of my family with me.

Oddly enough, both my only sister and I shared the same middle name at birth, Anne. My mom's middle name is Ann. After all these years, she still can't explain why she put an e on the end of our name nor why she couldn't come up with a different middle name for my sister!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Middle name is Daniel........ now the question is, what's my first name?  :wink:


----------



## Sibi (May 20, 2009)

My middle name is Alexandra.

My nicknames are:  Sibi, Sifisan, Bean, Lechusa


Daniel:  Now we are going to pester you until you tell us what your first name is right????  So save us all the time and tell us what your first name is.....  pretty please?

Sibi


----------



## AshleyR (May 20, 2009)

My middle name is Lyn (with only one N and no E!!  :wink: ) My nickname as a kid was "Smash". Kind of a long story but I ended up driving my parents suburban into a friends trailer when I was about 3.... I've been called Smash my whole life because of that!


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 20, 2009)

my middle name is Lynn.. I have the same initals as my grandpa to! VLH!! 

My nickname in school was Vic... dunno why really I guess b/c it was easier then Victoria and I hated Viki.. uughhh  :roll: 

my dad calls my Pooky (garfields bear) and my mom calls me lil bit (even though she's 5'4 and i'm 6ft!!)


----------



## studioalamode (May 20, 2009)

Haha- this is interesting  (lots of Lynn's - with e, without e, or with only one N!)  - also love the knicknames!  Too funny.  I hope more people join in.   And two sisters with Anne?   I love the stories (and noses!) behind the knicknames!


----------



## Bigmoose (May 20, 2009)

Middle name is Owen.

Nicknames are "Bigmoose" and "The Plank"

Bruce


----------



## Tabitha (May 20, 2009)

My middle name is Alan (long story). I had no nick-name in high school but my grandpa called me doodle-bug.


----------



## starduster (May 20, 2009)

*cute*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> My middle name is Alan (long story). I had no nick-name in high school but my grandpa called me doodle-bug.



I like  :wink:  Doodle Bug.


----------



## heartsong (May 20, 2009)

*x*

middle is martina after my father's mother, martine.

my C/B handle is bubbles.


----------



## I love soap! (May 20, 2009)

Daniel, I'm guessing your first name is anthony


----------



## kwahlne (May 20, 2009)

AshleyR said:
			
		

> My middle name is Lyn (with only one N and no E!!  :wink: ) My nickname as a kid was "Smash". Kind of a long story but I ended up driving my parents suburban into a friends trailer when I was about 3.... I've been called Smash my whole life because of that!



I call my daughter, "Ashley Smashley"!!

My middle name is Dawn

Nickname:  Walnut!  Comes from my last name.


----------



## mamaT (May 20, 2009)

My middle name is Lynn.  My nick name is Tessa, except for work and they call me T, don't know how that came about.  My dad has a nickname for me, but we won't go into that.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Middle name is Marie , nickname was killer . I don't know why , I am 5'4" and 115 lbs soaking wet and I wouldn't hurt a fly. ( It was the early 70's though ,so who knows what those kids were smokin) :wink:

Kitn


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (May 21, 2009)

my middle name is Marie and my parents had alot of trouble deciding on a nickname for me so I had many: tin ribs, dipstick, wreck of the hesprice, attilla the hun, guts ache, as you can see they had a deep appreciation for me lol.
 I had some cruel nicknames at school, we homeschool our daughter so thankfully this is not something she has to deal with.


----------



## Dixie (May 21, 2009)

My middle name is Ann...boring My dad called me Kat...no particular reason.
He had a cb radio when I was a kid and he sold fishing worms....family business. So his CB handle was 'Worm Man', Mom's was: Nightcrawler, Mine was: Little Worm and my brother's was : Baby Worm   LOL


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

First name: Robert (after my dad)

Middle name: Daniel (given to me by my mom)

Been called Daniel all my life.  I don't really have any nicknames but a lot of people tell me I look like Wolverine  :twisted:


----------



## pops1 (May 22, 2009)

My middle name is Ann

My family nickname for me is Pops because l had lots of wind as a baby   

My teenage nickname was kitten(small and cuddly)  a lot nicer than being remembered for ones personal faults but guess which nickname has stuck for all my adult years ?


----------



## surf girl (May 22, 2009)

My middle name is Jean.

I didn't really have any nickname in high school.  Up until then, it was The Brain.  I don't think it carried on into high school, though (although the good marks did  8)  ).  In case you're picturing me as a taped-glasses nerd, I was also MVP on the track team and captain of the volleyball team, so not toooooo nerdy


----------

